# Change spout on Gaggia Classic?



## Hindsight (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi all,

My first post, so apologies for any foolish questions. I got a Classic for Christmas and am really enjoying it although lots to learn/experiment with...

First question is what people typically do with the spout... I usually make one (double shot) espresso at a time straight into a mug for a flat white/americano but the spout is designed to pour in 2 directions, presumably for two espresso cups. I know it is possible to fill one cup/mug from the double spout, but would it be better to replace the standard double spout on the portafilter with a single spout?

Thanks in advance for your thoughts

hindsight


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

If your cup is wide enough then two spouts will pour into it, or can you pick up a single spout or naked PF...

Pick up a naked PF and try that if your only making one drink per shot.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

You could remove the spout quite easily - heat it up, perhaps put a tea towel over it and use a pair of pliers to unscrew it.

Ps: Welcome


----------



## Hindsight (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks both of you. Still learning the language: is a naked PF a PF without a spout? Is a bottomless PF the same thing?


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Naked/Bottomless - same thing


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Naked and bottomless are the same thing - bottom part of portafilter is cut away so you can see the basket clearly.


----------



## cawfee (Oct 27, 2014)

just buy a single spout off ebay. i got one for £3 or something stupid

to change over is as simple as unscrewing the double spout and screwing in the single (vice/spanner & teatowel to avoid scratches)


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

To remove the spout put a screwdriver through the hole between the two sides of the spout and use it as a lever. I had to warm the spout by holding it in boiling water to loosen it a bit. Came off no bother and no damage.


----------



## Hindsight (Jan 7, 2015)

OK thanks everyone. Any views as to whether switching to a single spout from the original double spout is a good/bad thing to do?


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

I cant see it making any difference at all to the coffee. I can see why you may wish to do it if you are using very small cups.


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Thinking about it... it could be useful if you want to sit a cup on scales under the spout, but need to offset the cup a little from the handle if its a tight fit.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Just unscrew the double spout and leave it off = single spout. You can always put it back on if you need it for two cups, if you put a 12 mm "O" ring on the threaded section this will hold the spout and prevent it for turning.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hindsight said:


> OK thanks everyone. Any views as to whether switching to a single spout from the original double spout is a good/bad thing to do?


The only thing I've found with singles spouts is that it's awkward to tamp them compared to a naked or a double.

I'd probably recommend either putting a single cup under both spouts or as El Carajilo suggests just unscrewing the double spout.

Ps they put glue on the double spouts so it can be tricky to get turning.


----------



## SpringDrip (Sep 5, 2018)

For the life of me I cannot get this double spout off. I've bent a screwdriver by putting it through the spout holes - it's that stuck! Any other suggestions/ tips?


----------



## larkim (Sep 3, 2018)

The bike mechanic in me (very amateur) would suggest the old trick of clamping in place the bit you want to move (in this case the spout, in a bike's case it could be a crank) into a solid vice or similar and then rotate the bit you don't want to move (in this case the PF or in a bike's case it would be the frame of the bike) to get more leverage. And if you want to provide even more effort, if you can get a long hollow tube of something like scaffold pole safely onto the PF handle without causing aesthetic damage, the extra length will provide significantly more leverage. I'd normally suggest some lubricant of some sort, but I'd be loathe to suggest that in case any residue affects the long term taste.


----------

